# Flying Sub hanger doors, anyone not using theirs?



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Mine had a bit of an accident. If there is someone that does not plan to use theirs from the kit (maybe doing an 8 window) I’d be willing to pay a few buck to get a replacement.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe Moebius can provide a replacement for you, if they got mucked up? I recall Monogram sending me the back end of the Galactica, when one wasn't included in a kit I picked up.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

If replacement parts were available from Moebius, it would be a good thing to know. 
However, if I remember correctly, Monogram had their manufacturing plant here in the states, so it was a simple matter for them to produce replacement parts and ship it to their customers, just as the legendary Aurora Plastics Corp. (the REAL one) would do as well.
With the Moebius production plant in China, Frank might not have this capability.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Seaview said:


> if I remember correctly, Monogram had their manufacturing plant here in the states, so it was a simple matter for them to produce replacement parts and ship it to their customers, .


They don't really make you a part per se. They had bins of sprues in a stock room... Most companies have some sort of customer service like that... they take parts from returned/defective/spare kits. IIRC Moebius has part replacement info on the kit plans...


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm sure Moebius can accomodate you, but Plastruct or Evergreen should also have some corrugated stock.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

toyroy said:


> I'm sure Moebius can accomodate you, but Plastruct or Evergreen should also have some corrugated stock.


Thanks all I'll give Moebius a shot. Part fell of the work table on to the floor and I didn't see it again until, well you get the picture.

I thought about Evergreen but the bottom unlike the original shooting model is a bit domed.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Send me an e-mail through the site at [email protected] and I can help you out.


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Send me an e-mail through the site at [email protected] and I can help you out.


Will do and thanks much!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

gojira61 said:


> . . . Part fell off the work table on to the floor and I didn't see it again until, well you get the picture.


The cat ate it?


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

scotpens said:


> The cat ate it?


That could be solved. 

Stepped on, hard, detail side down.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> The cat ate it?


That's no problem if it's small enough. Just keep an eye out while scooping out the litter box and _voila!_:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That's no problem if it's small enough. Just keep an eye out while scooping out the litter box and _voila!_:thumbsup:


That works fine if you have indoor cats. But I don't believe in litter boxes. My cats have always pooped outside -- or else they don't poop!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

A big thank you to Frank over at Moebius who dropped one in the mail to me yesterday.

(flying sub bay door, not a cat)

Thanks again Frank!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

[Roman centurion voice]"All hail Moebius!
Friend of my friends and enemy of my enemies!"[/Roman centurion voice]


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

scotpens said:


> That works fine if you have indoor cats. But I don't believe in litter boxes. My cats have always pooped outside -- or else they don't poop!


Not too bad if you live by the beach. Not so good, if you live by the La Brea tar pits.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

gojira61 said:


> A big thank you to Frank over at Moebius who dropped one in the mail to me yesterday.
> 
> (flying sub bay door, not a cat)
> 
> Thanks again Frank!



Not a problem, thanks again for buying the kit!


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Not a problem, thanks again for buying the kit!


And I will continue buying Moebius kits.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent service!


----------

